# Summer Bay Crown Club Market Place Rewards?



## Sandy

*[2010 thread revisited]Summer Bay Crown Club Market Place Rewards?*

Greetings all, 

We are at Summer Bay Las Vegas right now and have been presented with the "new" Crown Market Place Rewards program. I want to know if anyone has bought this program and if you find it valuabl.

We are not wanting to convert to points, which we already have.  Instead, this is presented as a program which allows you to buy airline tix, hotels, cruises, restarutnts, etc. up to the annual allotment.  Is it worth the cost?

They are selling these to current owners as an upgrade.  We bought out SB units on Ebay, so we did not spent big money at all.  But I am interested in whether this type of program can really make the cost of a cruise go to half price and if you can really get a good worth from it. 

Anyone know how valuable this Market Place Rewards is?  Current SB owners out there?

thanks, 
sandy


----------



## Art4th

What's the cost for it? Generally these things aren't worth the expense. You can usually find good discounts on your own just by surfing the web.

Also, thanks for the heads-up. We'll be there in about two weeks. It's nice to know what they'll be pitching us. What did they offer you for attending the update?


----------



## jackio

They called me last night to offer a $150 Visa gift card to attend an owner's update on our upcoming visit.


----------



## Sandy

*Update on Summer Bay Crown Club Marketplace Rewards*

Greetings all, 

This is my update on the Summer Bay, Crown Club, Marketplace info that I have so far.  I will try to answer the questions posted and come back later tonight for new info or posts.

They are offering a $150 Visa gift card to attend the owner’s update presentation. They are trying to get us to join Crown Club which will convert your SB units to points.  The cost is $10,000 to join, and they will then put all of your SB units into points.  They also want you to buy another unit for $40,000. Plus they pushed the new Marketplace rewards that gives you $4000 or so (depending on how many points you own) to spend annually on cruises, airlines, hotels, car rentals, etc.

You all know the game: they started at $40,000 and then worked their way down to an EOY for about $9,000.  When we did not bite, they eliminated the cost of the extra SB unit and just sold the CC/Marketplace program for about $6000.SB is creating its own internal system.

 This would include all RCI fees, access to all existing and new SB resorts (new one coming to Marco Island), no guest certificates, one call instead of having to call RCI anymore, etc.

So, now with $6000 on the line, with the FALSE understanding that this would give us $4000 in Marketplace credits to spend each year, we go to the next part of the investigation.

What the salesperson told me was that Marketplace would require no additional cost. So for example if we had 4000 Marketplace points to spend each year we could find a $1000 cruise and then spend 1000 points out of our annual 4000 allotment, and have 3000 left for other things.  I asked if there was any other out-of-pocket cost and he said no. 

In fact, this is only a discount program, where you get a discount on a cruise for example. And they match the lowest price. Well, I can do that on my own now and don’t need this to accomplish frugal travel.

I just left the office for someone to show me on the computer these deals. They pulled up cruise deals which had 10% discounts or something like that. Not impressed.  What no one could tell me was if I could take the final cruise price and then apply my Marketplace rewards dollar-for-dollar with no more money out of my pocket.

So, now I am going to log into the salesperson’s Marketplace site (he gave me his account number to check it out) and get back to you guys later on tonight with my findings. 

Please let me know if there are additional questions, and give me any other info on this program if you can.  But I think I know where this is heading….
Thanks!
sandy


----------



## roadtriper

Take the $150 and RUN! Run like the wind!     How's the Club house and front gate coming?    Did mr. Sandy finaly make it out there with you?   what's he think?     Bob


----------



## Sandy

HI  Bob and all, 

The front gate looks worse than I recall it looked in September.  Lots of gravel which is always all over the place. They erected a wooden structure which should be the foundation for the gate house, but just looks like unfinished wood.  Why they don't just finish this is beyond me. 

But I have a theory:  They are putting their energies into the continual stream of money rather than making things better for the current owners.  No movement on the pool or tiki hut, store or anything else. That section is still gated off for passage - you have to go around the place and can't get close.  Don't they realize that this looks REALLY bad for anyone coming into the property?

My husband was able to travel wiith me along with my mom, and brother and his friend.  We have a 2 bedroom which is fabulous. 

I will leave that deal on the table and keep moving. The interesting (LIE?) is they say that 80% or so of the owners coming through for the update end up buyng into this crown points program.  NOt sure how to verify this or prove it false. 

Take care, 
sandy


----------



## eschjw

I did the update last October for $150 and declined the offer for more points and the new crown program. I made it in and out of the meeting in a little over an hour. I have done many of these updates and know how to help them understand quickly that there will be no sale. I always book an afternoon tour so that the salesman a least gets the bonus of an early trip home.  The 80% figure is, no doubt about it, a big fat lie.

Joe


----------



## Sandy

*Final word on our trip*

We had a safe, relaxing, and enjoyable trip to SB.  Everyone loved the unit, and it was my husband's first time there since we purchased.  The 2 bedroom we had was great!  Pool right outside our door, spacious, separate laundry room, modern kitchen, and roomy patio.  The large flat screens in each room were a big plus!

We took the owner's update tour, as described above/below.  We declined to upgrade to their Crown Club.  From what I can tell, they are successfully marketing to people who have difficulty with RCI and can't handle the whole exchange thing.  We have not had much trouble with RCI, in fact we have been quite successful in trading.  Learning so much from this TUG board and being long-time RCI  members has made us astute exchangers. 

The sales people could not believe that we have stayed at the Houses at Summer Bay not once, not twice, but 3 times!  Most of them haven't even seen it, but they love to show it off as a great benefit of the Crown Club. 

If you are going look for the $150 Visa card as the incentive, at least for now.  As expected, the staff and support folks were wonderful, attentive, and gracious. 

Sandy


----------



## Dori

Sandy, we are going to be there in early May.  Which building were you in? Last time we were there, we had the one closest to the unfinished pool. It would be nice to have a better view this time.  Thanks!

Dori


----------



## Sandy

*Building 12-105*

We asked for a ground floor when checking in and they accomodated us. My mom is elderly, and my husband is legally blind. But I don't think you need these conditions, just a nice request should do the trick.  Make sure that they show you the map of the resort when making the room assignment so you can see where you will be placed. 

Sandy


----------



## Art4th

We're at Summer Bay this week and did the Owner Update today. We got the same pitch that Sandy got. Apparently our floating weeks will be all but worthless in a couple of years unless we convert to points. :hysterical: 

On another note, we booked our 2BR and ended up in one of the lockoff units (which is not what we own). It's great! We're traveling with another couple and we each have our own full 1BR unit.

We're also considering buying another unit here (resale) to get into RCI points. Any opinions on if this is a good idea or not? How many other SB owners out there are in the points program?

Thanks, Art


----------



## rdober

In what sense is a unit worthless if not converted to points? Worthless as to what?


----------



## UWSurfer

Art4th said:


> We're at Summer Bay this week and did the Owner Update today. We got the same pitch that Sandy got. Apparently our floating weeks will be all but worthless in a couple of years unless we convert to points. :hysterical:
> 
> On another note, we booked our 2BR and ended up in one of the lockoff units (which is not what we own). It's great! We're traveling with another couple and we each have our own full 1BR unit.
> 
> We're also considering buying another unit here (resale) to get into RCI points. Any opinions on if this is a good idea or not? How many other SB owners out there are in the points program?
> 
> Thanks, Art



I purchased SB last year with a week already converted to points and it's been a good thing.  I got it dirt cheap through EBAY and originally considered getting out of points as I wanted to use it as housing when I have business in LV.  HGVC's I own originally were to do that but ended getting used for large family vacations.   I left SB in points and have been able to do quite a bit with the points including borrowing from them.   This meant I was able to use the value of 1-1/2 weeks of SB to get a week at Shearwater in March and watch whales.   I was very happy with that!

As it turns out HGVC works out to be better convention housing, particularly the location on Karen.   I'll be at Karen the second half of this up coming week and then staying SB for 4 nights for our first time the first part...all using either HGVC or RCI points.  

Resale, points can be a good thing.  Converting at the pricing I'm reading in this thread wouldn't make much sense however.


----------



## Art4th

rdober said:


> In what sense is a unit worthless if not converted to points? Worthless as to what?



Their pitch is that as more people convert to points, the "weeks" owners will have less inventory to choose from which will make it difficult to book any time...even during your own season.

I've heard this same pitch at other resort where we own floating weeks and it hasn't come to pass.


----------



## jackio

We stopped in this past week when we were in LV for 3 days (did not stay at Summer Bay but showed our owner's card at the gate).  We were very disappointed in the non-progress made.  I inquired at the welcome center about the construction of the clubhouse.  The woman at the desk had no idea, but made a phone call and was told that construction was halted a couple of months ago.  There were a couple of tours going on, but things seemed really quiet around there.  It may be time to let the board know that the owners want the amenities promised.


----------



## UWSurfer

jackio said:


> We stopped in this past week when we were in LV for 3 days (did not stay at Summer Bay but showed our owner's card at the gate).  We were very disappointed in the non-progress made.  I inquired at the welcome center about the construction of the clubhouse.  The woman at the desk had no idea, but made a phone call and was told that construction was halted a couple of months ago.  There were a couple of tours going on, but things seemed really quiet around there.  It may be time to let the board know that the owners want the amenities promised.



I've been checking on this property since October 2008 and it's come a long way since they moved to the present location.  The units look great inside, the facility has taken shape and most of the construction is finished EXCEPT perhaps the most visable portion...the front gate and check-in/club house.   I'll be there in a week for 3 night stay and I'm concerned to hear that construction has stopped.   They had been going like gang busters for quite some time & I'd be interested to know what has happened to have it unfinished now.


----------



## Art4th

UWSurfer said:


> They had been going like gang busters for quite some time & I'd be interested to know what has happened to have it unfinished now.



I'm here all this week. I'll see if I can find out anything and I'll report back.


----------



## Sandy

*The story I was told...*

I forgot to mention that they had a grand opening of the Preview Center while we were there.  Quite a complex, and one in which they can continue to sell units.  So, on balance we figured that they are spending their money on bringing in more money rather then beefing up appearances for the public and the visitors/owners. 

One of the board members told me this story: the front part was halted when a dispute arose concerning a business versus residential issue. Since we are having a tiki hut and convenience store, the taxing authorities wanted to make the entier property commercial, thus a huge tax increase.   When it was pointed out that Tahiti village also has a store and they are not commercial, this argument was presented to the tax board and it is still under consideration. This was the explanation as to why everything halted. 

Anyone else heard this? Please check out this theory if you can while you are there. 
sandy


----------



## UWSurfer

Sandy said:


> I forgot to mention that they had a grand opening of the Preview Center while we were there.  Quite a complex, and one in which they can continue to sell units.  So, on balance we figured that they are spending their money on bringing in more money rather then beefing up appearances for the public and the visitors/owners.
> 
> One of the board members told me this story: the front part was halted when a dispute arose concerning a business versus residential issue. Since we are having a tiki hut and convenience store, the taxing authorities wanted to make the entier property commercial, thus a huge tax increase.   When it was pointed out that Tahiti village also has a store and they are not commercial, this argument was presented to the tax board and it is still under consideration. This was the explanation as to why everything halted.
> 
> Anyone else heard this? Please check out this theory if you can while you are there.
> sandy



That's a little odd, but given this is Vegas, odd takes on an entirely different meaning.   I've driven past several times this week an the gate simply looks horrible with the gravel and temporary entrance.   You'd think they could continue with the gate instead of an all or nothing construction scene.   I check in there Monday, the only day it's supposed to rain while I'm here so that might be interesting.   We'll see.


----------



## Art4th

I have pictures of the construction but I'm having trouble posting them. I'll have them here soon.


----------



## j.hudorovich

Art4th said:


> What's the cost for it? Generally these things aren't worth the expense. You can usually find good discounts on your own just by surfing the web.
> 
> Also, thanks for the heads-up. We'll be there in about two weeks. It's nice to know what they'll be pitching us. What did they offer you for attending the update?



Let me tell you my experience first hand. The condos are beautiful but so any other like Grand View. The catch with owning a time share is that when they sell it to you they tell you the beautiful part and skip the down side of it:
1) the maintenance fee is ridiculous :$750.00 a year
If you want to transfer your points to RCI... wich you will need to if you want to travel anywhere else than Orlando, Las Vegas, Tennesse and Florida, you have to pay an extra $ $239.00 to transfer your points to RCI and then pay the RCI fees for using them: $149.00 for a week... but they don't tell you this when they sell it to you. They call it market place and is an extra benefit for member so you can buy stuff on their page with an incredible discount of 10%...... great deal!
and the best part is that if you don't transfer your points before December 31st to RCI or use the points... YOU LOOSE THEM!!!! so you ended up paying $1000.00 dollars a year for NOTHING 
You use it or you loose it.

It is the worst deal out there. 
You can get the same deal for $500 a year and you can accumulate your points for 3 years without loosing them!


----------



## rdober

I own a unit At Summer Bay Las Vegas no RCI, just weeks. I'm under the impression that this place is the only place I can use. No trading within the Summer Bay resorts. Your post kind of indicates that if you own a Summer Bay unit you can trade internally at LV, Orland, Tenn, etc.. Is that what you meant?


----------



## durrod

No. to do the interval trading you have to be part of their new club for a lot of extra $$$$$


----------



## rdober

Thanks. That's what I thought. I like Vegas so I guess I'm stuck there. Could be worse. I really like what they're doing to the Summer Bay in Vegas.


----------



## durrod

Try to exchange with sfxresorts. www.sfx-resorts.com


----------

